# Sprinkler warehouse slow to fill/ship orders?



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

I know it's probably in bad taste to complain about slow shipping during a pandemic but has anyone experienced slow shipping from sprinkler warehouse lately? They say they ship same day if you order by 4PM CST that day. It's been like 3 days since I ordered and CS confirmed they still haven't shipped and they don't know when it will ship. Also, their website seems unbelievably slow to load. Are they having issues as a business?


----------



## hkfan45 (May 11, 2019)

It looks like they may have shipped now. Disregard.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

That is strange. They are usually pretty quick to ship.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

They've been slow to generate the shipping status in their system. I had an item show up a week later, then a few days later I received an e-mail that the item had shipped.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

I will echo Movingshrub, I've placed two orders in the last 2-3 weeks. Both shipped same or next day, however I received a shipping notice for my first order about a week after it had already been delivered. Yet, I did receive tracking when it originally shipped. I'm thinking their automated system may be a little whackadoo. Either way, no complaints from me, especially during these different times. I can also say dripdepot.com shipped out my order with lots of parts in a very timely manner if anyone is shopping around.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

During these odd times we are having, I'm not really too concerned with shipping times just due to the fact that I know it has affected everyone differently so I am going to give businesses the benefit of the doubt until things get back to the way they were before all this BS started.


----------

